# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ηλεκτρικό τούρμπο αυτοκινήτου...

## stefstefan

Έχει κανείς από εσάς προσωπική εμπειρία από ηλεκτρικό τούρμπο τοποθετημένο σε αυτοκίνητο... αν αποδίδει έστω 4-5 άλογα...αν κάνει δουλειά τέλος πάντων... βέβαια αυτά που υπόσχονται πολλές εταιρείες κάτι τρελές αποδόσεις σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστεύω να είναι αληθή.

Τώρα ο τύπος στο παρακάτω βιντεάκι δεν κάνει και τίποτα τρομερό, βάζοντας ένα κουτάκι αναψυκτικού για να το δούμε να τσαλακώνεται... αυτό το κάνω και γω με το στόμα μου... και επιπλέον βάζοντας το χέρι σας στην εισαγωγή του αυτοκινήτου θα καταλάβετε ότι και από μόνο του αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει χωρίς την χρήση ηλ. τούρμπο.  

Δεν ξέρω... εσείς τι έχετε να πείτε... κανείς από προσωπική εμπειρία επ αυτού?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMZnn...eature=related

----------


## mits

Καλησπέρα Στέφανε. Αγόραζα πιο παλιά ένα περιοδικό (ελληνικό) με βελτιώσεις αυτοκινήτων, στο οποίο είχε τύχει να έχει μία δοκιμή με ηλεκτρικό τούρμπο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά  ήταν ένα φίατ πούντο, το οποίο με το ηλεκτρικό τούρμπο, συν εξάτμιση, φίλτρο και κάτι άλλα είχε πάρει κάτι λιγότερο από 10 άλογα. Θα ψάξω να το ξεθάψω από μια στίβα με περιοδικά που έχω να σου πω λεπτομέρειες. Πάντως αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι η διαφορά στην απόδοση, δεν άξιζε τα λεφτά που έκανε το τούρμπο αυτό.

----------


## Lakisss

Εκτός ότι δέν αποδίδει όσο πρέπει, σκέψου και το εξής:
Η τουρμπίνα καυσαερίων εκμεταλλέυεται την άχρηστη ενέργειά τους παράγοντας ισχύ, ενώ ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ μπορεί να καταναλώσει εώς και 2-3hp. απο τον κινητήρα, μόνο για να κινηθεί...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

το ηλεκτρικο τουρμπο για εμενα αξιζει αν ειναι μονο κανα smart Ουσιαστικά είναι μισή τουρμπίνα, μόνο το κομάτι που τραβάει αέρα από το φίλτρο
και τον στέλνει στον κινητήρα με πέση, η οποία γυρίζει με ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ.
Συνήθως τριφασικό.

Πλεονεκτήματα,
μπαίνει-βγαίνει χωρίς μετατροπές στα σωθικά (κιτ)
και με σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος, μια και δεν χρειάζεσαι down pipe.

Μοιονεκτίματα,
μικρή πίεση υπερπλήρωσης (0,2-0,5 bar) άρα και ισχύ,
μικρή διάρκεια, συνήθως 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα, μετά αδειάζει η μπαταρία.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

και ολα αυτα με 1700 ευρω αναλογα και με το αμαξι βεβαια...

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα σε ολους.ειχε τυχει πριν χρονια να δω εδω στα τρικαλα εναν γυφτο που στο datsun ειχε κανει πατεντα με ηλεκτρικο τθρμπο.ειχε βαλει ενα φυσερο ,ξερετε αφτο που το χρησημοποιουμε να καθαρισουμε τηλεορασεις κ.α και το δουλευε με 12 βολτ.το αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ αστειο αφου ειχε και το μαρκουτσι πανω ,την σωληνα που φυσαει...

----------


## stefstefan

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Τώρα που είπες γύφτος θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό σχετικά καλό ανεκδοτάκι 
-Ήταν λοιπόν ο Κωστάκης το γυφτάκι ξεκίνησε το σχολείο... 
πρώτη τάξη όλα Α... 
δεύτερη τάξη όλα Α...
τρίτη όλα Α...
τετάρτη όλα Α... 5η, 6η όλα δεκάρια κτλ...
1η γυμνασίου όλα 20άρια!
2α μία απ τα ίδια 20άρια...! 3η 20άρια...!!!
πάει 1η λυκείου τώρα όλα 20άρια 
οι καθηγητές έχουν παθει ζημιά βλέποντας και το μητρώο του και αφού πήγε και 2α λυκείου και την έβγαλε με 20άρια ένα καθηγητής τον πιάνει και τον ρωτάει...
-Δεν μου λες ρε Κωστάκη...
-Ναι κύριε καθηγητά πείτε μου!
-Μετά το λύκειο τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις?
-Α... κύριε καθηγητά θα πάω να σπουδάσω
-Και τι θες να σπουδάσεις?
-Γιατρός!
-Και γιατί θες να σπουδάσεις γιατρός?
-Για να ανοίξω δικό μου ιατρείο
-Και γιατί θες να ανοίξεις δικό σου ιατρείο?
-Για να βγάλω πολλά λεφτά κύριε καθηγητά!
-Και γιατί θες να βγάλεις πολλά λεφτά?
-Για να αγοράσω ντάτσουν και να πουλάω πατάτες...!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα πολυ καλο....

----------


## anamprox

υπάρχουν και τα superchargers που λειτουργούν με πυκνωτές αλλά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα... κάτι σαν turbo bust (βλέπε κιτ). είναι όμως επικίνδυνα για τα αυτοκίνητα (πόσο να αντέξει μια μαμίσια μηχανή :Wink:  αν δεν ρίξεις πολλά λεφτα για να το θωρακίσης... βλέπε φωτό!
0406tur_04z+nissan_altima+electric_supercharger.jpg0406tur_knight02_z.jpg

----------


## Nemmesis

> υπάρχουν και τα superchargers που λειτουργούν με πυκνωτές αλλά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα... κάτι σαν turbo bust (βλέπε κιτ). είναι όμως επικίνδυνα για τα αυτοκίνητα (πόσο να αντέξει μια μαμίσια μηχανή αν δεν ρίξεις πολλά λεφτα για να το θωρακίσης... βλέπε φωτό!
> 0406tur_04z+nissan_altima+electric_supercharger.jpg0406tur_knight02_z.jpg



αυτα για τους πυκνωτες ειναι ιστοριες για να λενε σε αυτους που δεν ξερουν και να τους μασαν τα φραγκα... οσο για το κατα ποσο κανουν δουλεια μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι παντελος ασχετος καποιος νομιζοντας οτι με ενα τουρμο θα γινουν ολα... 
επισης στην φωτο δεν βλεπω κανεναν πυκνωτη.. βλεπω 3γαιδουρακια που θα τραβαν τα μαλλιωκεφαλα τους απο αμπερ αρα και χασιμο ιππων... με τοσα λεφτα που θελουν περνας πογραμμα και εξατμιση και ειναι οκ...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> αυτα για τους πυκνωτες ειναι ιστοριες για να λενε σε αυτους που δεν ξερουν και να τους μασαν τα φραγκα... οσο για το κατα ποσο κανουν δουλεια μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι παντελος ασχετος καποιος νομιζοντας οτι με ενα τουρμο θα γινουν ολα... 
> επισης στην φωτο δεν βλεπω κανεναν πυκνωτη.. βλεπω 3γαιδουρακια που θα τραβαν τα μαλλιωκεφαλα τους απο αμπερ αρα και χασιμο ιππων... με τοσα λεφτα που θελουν περνας πογραμμα και εξατμιση και ειναι οκ...



πιο παραστικα δεν μπορουσες να το πεις...οντως ειναι μια απατη βασισμενη σε λογια και λεξεις.ακουει ο αλλος ιστοριες πολυπλοκα κυκλωματα και ψαρωνει...επισης με τοσα λεφτα βαζεις αλλο μοτερ η βαζεις εκκεντροφορους...η τελος παντων κατι αλλο...

----------


## Thanos10

Αν εβγαζε και 0,5 bar να εισαι και ευχαριστημενος ειναι πολυ ποιο κατω, παραδειγμα η AUDI με 0,5bar δουλευει το Α6 το ττ και αλλα και αυτο το κανει για λογους οικονομιας αν ανεβασει την πειεση (1bar) θα πρεπει να αλλαξει πιστονια στροφαλο και αλλα τα οποια ειναι ποιο ακριβα ετσι βρηκε αυτην την λυση που δουλευει πολυ καλα και χωρις να εχει προβλημα ο κινητηρας.
Το ηλεκτρικο τουρμπο δεν ειναι μονο ενα μοτερ εχει και καποια ηλεκτρονικα μαζι, η αποδοση ειναι μικρη και δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της, και παιζει μεγαλο ρολο τα κυβικα οσο ποιο πολλα τοσο η αποδοση πεφτει,δουλευει καλυτερα με λιγα κυβικα δηλαδη το πολυ ενα χιλιαρακι που ο χωρος καυσης ειναι μικρος και προλαβαινει να γινει η υπερπληρωση.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Αν εβγαζε και 0,5 bar να εισαι και ευχαριστημενος ειναι πολυ ποιο κατω, παραδειγμα η AUDI με 0,5bar δουλευει το Α6 το ττ και αλλα και αυτο το κανει για λογους οικονομιας αν ανεβασει την πειεση (1bar) θα πρεπει να αλλαξει πιστονια στροφαλο και αλλα τα οποια ειναι ποιο ακριβα ετσι βρηκε αυτην την λυση που δουλευει πολυ καλα και χωρις να εχει προβλημα ο κινητηρας.
> Το ηλεκτρικο τουρμπο δεν ειναι μονο ενα μοτερ εχει και καποια ηλεκτρονικα μαζι, η αποδοση ειναι μικρη και δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της, και παιζει μεγαλο ρολο τα κυβικα οσο ποιο πολλα τοσο η αποδοση πεφτει,δουλευει καλυτερα με λιγα κυβικα δηλαδη το πολυ ενα χιλιαρακι που ο χωρος καυσης ειναι μικρος και προλαβαινει να γινει η υπερπληρωση.



Για αυτο ειχα πει κανει πιο πολυ για κανα smart...οποτε εχουμε ολοι καταληξει στο συμπερασμα...πως το ηλεκτρικο turbo παει στο αποσπασμα(το εκτελεστικο)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα.παντος ολα αυτα ειναι μ.....κιες για να ψαρωνουν οι πιτσιρικαδες.δεν αρνουμε πως και εγω τα εψαχνα κατι τετοια και εχω δοκιμασει με ανεμιστιρακια και αλλα τετοια στο κακομοιρο το starletaki μου που ειχα πριν.η λυση ηταν μια τελικα.ηθελα γκαζια?????εκανα οικονομιες ,εδωσα προκαταβολη και αγορασα ενα skodaki octavia 1.8 turbo με 193 αλογακια.μετα απο λιγο καιρο,ουτε καν 6μηνο περαστηκε προγραμματακι και αλλαγη τουρμπινας με αποτελεσμα 290 αλογακια.ατυμο πραγμα το γκαζι

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> καλημερα.παντος ολα αυτα ειναι μ.....κιες για να ψαρωνουν οι πιτσιρικαδες.δεν αρνουμε πως και εγω τα εψαχνα κατι τετοια και εχω δοκιμασει με ανεμιστιρακια και αλλα τετοια στο κακομοιρο το starletaki μου που ειχα πριν.η λυση ηταν μια τελικα.ηθελα γκαζια?????εκανα οικονομιες ,εδωσα προκαταβολη και αγορασα ενα skodaki octavia 1.8 turbo με 193 αλογακια.μετα απο λιγο καιρο,ουτε καν 6μηνο περαστηκε προγραμματακι και αλλαγη τουρμπινας με αποτελεσμα 290 αλογακια.ατυμο πραγμα το γκαζι



 και ποσα σου πηγε η δουλεια;

----------


## navar

> και ποσα σου πηγε η δουλεια;



 και πόσα σου καίει η δουλειά ?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> και πόσα σου καίει η δουλειά ?



κοιτα σιγουρα θα πληρωνει μια περιουσια αλλα ειναι κατι που του αρεσε...εγω εχω το civic του 95 το hatchback και θελω να του βαλω integra 197 αλογα.αλλα φιλε navar σκεφτομαι μετα ποσο θα μ καιει η δουλεια...

----------


## xifis

> κοιτα σιγουρα θα πληρωνει μια περιουσια αλλα ειναι κατι που του αρεσε...εγω εχω το civic του 95 το hatchback και θελω να του βαλω integra 197 αλογα.αλλα φιλε navar σκεφτομαι μετα ποσο θα μ καιει η δουλεια...



κοιτα αν δε το παιζεις 5,500 κ πανω που δουλευει το vtec,θαχεις κ οικονομια....συν οτι ατμοσφαιρα με τοσα αλογα...ποιος αλλος το κανει εκτος απο honda..μη πουμε για τον ηχο....ακομα το σκεφτεσαι??

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> κοιτα αν δε το παιζεις 5,500 κ πανω που δουλευει το vtec,θαχεις κ οικονομια....συν οτι ατμοσφαιρα με τοσα αλογα...ποιος αλλος το κανει εκτος απο honda..μη πουμε για τον ηχο....ακομα το σκεφτεσαι??



επιτηδες το κανεις;δεν μπορω να φανταστω πιο ομορφο ηχο σε αμαξι...αν και το 
v-tec  μπαινει στις 4500rpm

----------


## xifis

> επιτηδες το κανεις;δεν μπορω να φανταστω πιο ομορφο ηχο σε αμαξι...αν και το 
> v-tec  μπαινει στις 4500rpm



μπορεις να πας κ για το 1600vti στα 160 παλι για ακομα λιγοτερα.ποιο εχεις πανω τωρα?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> μπορεις να πας κ για το 1600vti στα 160 παλι για ακομα λιγοτερα.ποιο εχεις πανω τωρα?



το μαμα 1343cc 80hp πιστευω δεν αξιζει...να βαλω αλλο σε αυτο το μοντελλο το πουλαω...και θα παρω αλλοτου 2005 αν εχεις υπ οψιν σου γυρω στα 9000 ευρω

----------


## katsigiannis

> υπάρχουν και τα superchargers που λειτουργούν με πυκνωτές αλλά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα... κάτι σαν turbo bust (βλέπε κιτ). είναι όμως επικίνδυνα για τα αυτοκίνητα (πόσο να αντέξει μια μαμίσια μηχανή αν δεν ρίξεις πολλά λεφτα για να το θωρακίσης... βλέπε φωτό!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15258Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15257



 

το συγκεκριμενο το ειχα δει στο xl πριν χρονια και ελεγε οτι ειναι supercharger και μπορει να χρησημοποιηθει σαν μιζα.παντωσ ουτε και εγω βλεπω πυκνωτες.καλυτερα ενα Schwitzer  που αντεχει αλλα θελει μετατροπη.στο 9-3 που ειχε mitsubishi και το αλλαξα Schwitzer  εβγαλε 15 αλογα παραπανω.απο 280 που λεει ηταν 300 και με το καινουριο 315!!!!.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

σου εβγαλε το ηλεκτρικο τουρμπο 15 αλογα;

----------


## katsigiannis

ουτε σε ονειρα.απλα εχω το saab 9-3 (2009) και ειχε κανονικο mitsubishi turbo, αλλα κατι επαθε το ρουλεμαν του και το αλλαξα με ενα αλλο Schwitzer.το καινουριο μαζι με προγραμμαγια τον ελενχο του turbo.με απλο καυσαεριων εχει 2800v6 315hp.τωρα θελω να βαλω 2 blaupunkt vw1500 και ενισχυτη dls να τρεμει ο δρομος.

----------

